# Boardman



## stinaV8 (26 Jun 2014)

Hi all . I said hi on here for the first time in the classic section a few days ago . Also touched on the hassle i have been having with my 2014 carrera titan . Against my better judgement i fell for it when i was in halfords picking up some (more) polish for my car . As it was reduced from 600 to 300 quid ( the bike not the polish ) i went for it , i was soon to be in the market for an upgrade any way . The bike was good for what we use them for and i was happy with the look and the performance apart from the forks which just bounce and rattle . I had another set of forks on warranty ( after endless phone calls and hassle ) which i fitted , then the internal sliders went in them too after a ride or two so they said they'd upgrade them . Then after a ride out the rear freewheel gave out . So , they then said they would replace the whole bike with what turned out to be the last one in the country and do the fork upgrade ( to the same as used on the Boarbman Team ) after two weeks of chasing them up the manager of the local store told me yesterday that the elusive last one had been sold !!! She was totally embarased and has had authorisation from their head office to replace it with a Boardman Team as it's the closest thing to the un discounted price of the Titan and in the same 650b Wheel size . I pick it up tomorrow ( assuming they haven't sold that too ! ) 
So , any thoughts , views , experiences of the Boardman on here Is it a good bike ??


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2014)

Bit of a result I would have thought! The Boardman team has had some good write ups in the cycling press so I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Fluffy (26 Jun 2014)

I have the Boardman Comp HT 650b and I've been very pleased with it. The Team is the upgraded version of the Comp so I'd say you've got a very good deal there!


----------



## Jody (26 Jun 2014)

£300 purchase to a £900 replacement bike is a result! Well done.


----------



## stinaV8 (26 Jun 2014)

Sorry , i've confused myself , it's the comp ht 650b they're replacing it with . Still sounds good though , had a look at it on utube . TBH i was , or would of been happy with the Titan if not for the reliability issues , and wasn't looking to wangle a better bike . However if they have no other option due to their lack of organisation and spare parts , then i'll take it !


----------



## stinaV8 (27 Jun 2014)

Hi all .
Hopefully some pictures of the Carroll Boardman bike  . Other half slighted off a bit early to run me over to pick it up , and i spent the afternoon running through it , getting the gears to run smooth , feeling it out and trying to bond with it . The manager had "gone in early to ensure it was right " Then She said i could take it away as it was , then swap it over in a couple of days for another new one as there are a number of shipping/packing scratches  I took a look at it from a realistic point of view , thinking as it's an MTB it'll get the odd knock and bump , and i want a steed to bond with and trust , so i said i'd just take it as it was . Really only a couple of slight chips that touched in ,
I couldn't believe that as this was the bike they'd put their "Top Man " on that as i was talking to her i absently minded stroked the front wheel for play , it was loose ( as in not pulled over the cam )
Any Hoo , Rode it home ( with the front derailuier singing out for a little set up ! ) thinking along the lines of a bit of fettling before a run out .
Steering clamp , one out of the four clamp bolts pulled up so tight that the clamp was out of shape . Hydrolic Brakes , new to me on a ped , Cable running on tyre ! 
Any hoo , Enough negitivity . Some pictures 
Have it in the lounge and it looks rather O'K 
Not sure what the Taz thinks of the thing !


----------



## xzenonuk (6 Jul 2014)

looking good


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

That's a decent bike. Don't leave those covers over the stanchions after a ride, they need to dry.


----------



## stinaV8 (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> That's a decent bike. Don't leave those covers over the stanchions after a ride, they need to dry.



Got out on it Saturday , did 20 or so off road miles , Struggled a bit with a cricked back ( recuring problem ) Went and bought a new back belt and put up with it . It rides nice though , rolls over things well , and quite nimble , even if i'm not  I have ordered a shock pump so we can play with settings next time out . Don't worry about the stancion covers , i'm a neat freak , they are washed and dried after every ride


----------



## stinaV8 (10 Jul 2014)

Evening all . Got out for a blast tonight for a couple hours with the Boardman , and OH on his Cannondale . Gorgeous evening , About half and half road and off road . Some old train lines , bridal path ( sandy and hard work ) and killer of an uphill to where i took the pics ( which i managed to peddle  )
Getting to really like the bike , rolls nice , handles well , climes well . Can't wait for Saturday now , exploring some trails in the new forest .


----------

